# Easy ABT boat



## travcoman45

Here is a simple one fer yall I ain't seen in here yet (ifin I missed it sorry), Cut yer peppers in half, clean out the seeds an veins.

Mix up a batch a cream cheese an 3 cheese mexican blend, stuff this inta the peppers. Now put a little smokie on top a the cheese an smoke! Good stuff an easy ta do!



Before the smoke.



After the smoke. These are gooooood!


----------



## bb53chevpro

Smokies instead of bacon. What a nice touch Trav. I think I like it. Will have to try it.


----------



## downstatesmoker

Approximately how long do the ABT's usually go for?


----------



## downstatesmoker

They look Beautiful, BTW


----------



## craig chamberlain

Great job on the ABT'S.


----------



## tn_bbq

It usually takes me and my buddies about 10 minutes to scarf them down. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously, I usually put them on for about an hour...give or take (the only thing that really needs to cook is raw bacon...with those smoked sausages you could eat em raw/cold).  

I find that they are easier to cook and stuff if they are cut length-wise. I've got to find a baker's cooking rack to use because i find they don't crips up in a pan.


----------



## travcoman45

Dependin on the temp yall runnin yer smoker at, 225* an hour ta bout two hours, the lower the temp the more smoke yall get.  I just kinda eye ball it, when the cheese has some dark color to it, the sausages er lookin done and the peppers er tender lookin they be ready fer eatin!  I use a tray I bought in walmart in the grillin section, heavy weight with holes punched in it an is enamel coated.

Antoher choice is them thin wire screen ones they sell in the same dept.


----------



## 1894

Lesson reinforced yesterday , keep the creme cheese at a higher ratio than the other cheeses . Had a lot of shrinkage from dripage on my last batch.


----------



## lcruzen

Pig in a canoe?


----------



## bbq addict

Looks good!  I hope mine turn out as well.  I also mix a little salsa in with the cream cheese & 3 cheese blend.


----------



## flyin'illini

Trav - I will try this next time as this config has to be easier to prepare.

I went 90 min on my first batch and they were great.


----------



## travcoman45

There ya go!


----------



## pineywoods

Looks good thanks for sharing


----------



## pduke216

Those rock Trav! I was thinking about Pigs in a canoe in a blanket. Wait my cholesterol just went up 20 points thinking about doing that!


----------



## jbchoice1

pig in a canoe.  that's funny...  and it goes to show you, that toothpicks are a necessity


----------



## seboke

thanks for sharing the idea!  Pigs in a Conoe - Classic!


----------



## rivet

Thanks for the info. I'm going to make my very first batch of ABT's on sunday and have cream cheese, asiago, portobello's and fresh cilantro to go in. Decided against the spring onion. Good to know a bit of ratio information and appreciate all the information you all share here at SMF. This place is great!


----------



## waysideranch

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice.


----------



## pacnwsteve

Wow, I those look great.  I agree you have started something here: "Pigs in a Canoe."  I can just imagine all the folks here imagining what they can do with "Pigs in a Canoe."  The variations are endless, but I might just start with your originals.


----------



## richoso1

A Fatty is a constant variable...


----------



## smoke_chef

ohhhhh.... salsa in the cream cheese. Nice! I'll try that this weekend!

Will have to do the pigs in a canoe too. 

And of course... I have to do my originals too. So many peppers... so little time.


----------



## flash

you were following our favorite way of doing them......but you FORGOT the bacon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			









We stopped doing them on the smoker though, just couldn't get the bacon crisp enough. We put them on the gasser, around 325º for 40 to 45 minutes. Use a smoke packet for flavor.


----------

